

RethinkDB is switching over to Lisp - coffeemug
http://www.rethinkdb.com/blog/2010/04/rethinkdb-is-switching-over-to-lisp/

======
alrex021
_As we’re preparing to open source our Lisp code base, I’m happy to kick off
the effort by listing the last few lines of the source code in this post:_

    
    
      ))))))))
      )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
      )))))))))))
      )))
      )
    

Thats just classic.

~~~
jgrahamc
No, it's not. It's lame. If you are going to do an April Fools joke make an
effort. That was done without thinking at all.

~~~
apgwoz
The thing that sort of pisses me off about this too, is that Slava is a
proponent of Common Lisp (weblocks, cl-cont, various essays). Plus, there's no
reason that Common Lisp couldn't be used for a high end database product--
AllegroGraph is written in Lisp.

~~~
coffeemug
It's a form of tough love. I only mock things (and people) I care about. Just
ask my girlfriend. Or my cofounder.

~~~
apgwoz
Fair enough!

------
shin_lao
Am I the only one to find April fools boring?

~~~
runevault
For the most part I agree, few take the effort to do something actually
funny/impressive.

So far the only ones I've seen this year that impressed me are Google
Annotation Galery, Youtube, xkcd, and fourwalls from attalasoft

------
lsb
You don't need a low-level language like C for the query planner and SQL
parser.

Linspire is doing OS development in Haskell <http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/1506> and SQLite, with it's 45MLoC of test code for its 67
KLoC of source code, tests a lot of memory allocation bugs.
<http://www.sqlite.org/testing.html>

The bigger question is, even though these guys are selling a software package
that's probably never going open-source, how long until we use compiled high-
level-languages instead of C, just like C replaced assembler?

~~~
lurkerperpetual
Linspire has stopped existing for quite some time now.

------
dpapathanasiou
Before I'd read the article, I thought it was plausible, since one of the
rethink guys also runs defmacro.org.

With the iPad-alooza in the air, a better joke would have been that they're
switching all their dev work to the iPad/iPhone SDK.

------
lenni
They nearly got me... I didn't click until the parapgraph before the
parenthesis joke.

------
Flow
slava.respect--;

------
PG-13
This day always makes me respect The Onion a whole lot more. It takes a lot of
talent to what they do as well as they do it.

------
kiba
April fool?

